
Ask HN: Relocated to Canada as Rails dev and terminated - perlpimp
Told my job went to India and my salary was not paid off, they asked me to sign release form and said I would get money in 2 weeks. I went to lawyers and they say they are refusing to pay out, besides looking for a job what can I do.
======
joelbluminator
If you went to a good lawyer there's not much more you can do other than take
care of your mental health (sleep, exercise). Polish that resume. Good luck!

